

The Case for a High Minimum Wage - ksvarma
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/09/opinion/sunday/the-case-for-a-higher-minimum-wage.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0

======
ksvarma
1) These are not teenager summer jobbers, Avg age is 35; most work full time;
more than one-fourth are parents; and, on average, they earn half of their
families’ total income. 2) This is an old debate since 1968 - $10.10 an hour
by 2016 (also adjusted to 2013 dollars) would lift the minimum to just above
its real value in 1968. 3) Doesn't hurt employment

------
sharemywin
It's just a shame it's not spread out over a longer period of time so business
can adjust more slowly. Most service business will be effected if their labor
costs go up by 30%.

------
ksvarma
[http://s4.epi.org/files/2013/EPI-top-
charts-2013-11.png](http://s4.epi.org/files/2013/EPI-top-charts-2013-11.png)

------
ksvarma
[http://www.epi.org/publication/top-
charts-2013/](http://www.epi.org/publication/top-charts-2013/)

